# No Online Lunch Menu



## debodun (Jan 3, 2017)

Our county usually has the senior meal menu for next month online by the middle of the preceding month. So far, they haven't posted it. I called last week and again this morning asking when the January meal schedule will be available online. All I am told is that "We'll look into it."


----------



## Lon (Jan 3, 2017)

Where do you go to enjoy these meals?


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2017)

Most congregates eat at the cafeteria at the Senior Center, but since I deliver meals, they put one up for me to take home.


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2017)

Jan 5th and still no menu posted for the month.


----------

